# Forest of dean



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Is anyone around this area? there is a groomer on a facebook group who says she would love to groom a doodle or cockapoo but hasn't had any calls from any owners, I messaged her and said she should post on forums or doodle facebook pages, she said she was worried they wouldn't like her if she didn't own a doodle !! guess she has seen all the mean posts about 'designer crosses' and thought the nastiness goes both ways, isn't that a shame. Anyway I don't actually know her so can't can't recommend as such but i'm guessing she would want to do a good job. So let me know if you are around there and i'll let her know - i'll try to get some details to put on here anyway in case any of you quiet lurkers want to contact her! she says she will discount too (although don't know her usual prices).


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I would think if she wants to groom a poo she had looked into the breed abd had a good idea what to do. So good of you to help dawn.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm amazed she hasn't had one to do yet as they are just so popular now, just had a call this morn from a new cockapoo customer, 11 months (the dog)been to groomers regularly but been travelling a long way and I am closer - sounds like it'll be a good one to do. when he first left the message and said the age I was thinking oh dear I bet the matts have taken over, so pleasant surprise to hear last groom was about 7 weeks ago. - mind you, if they haven't brushed her since.....!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

this is the webpage from the groomer its www.micheldeanmutts.co.uk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I used to live just down the road at Longhope. It's a beautiful place. Hope she gets some custom.


----------

